# Signs of Heart problems?



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

As you may or may not know our Katie died a few weeks ago suddenly (link in sig), and we never got a answer or any reason as to the cause. But when we would walk her, even on mild days where it wasn't THAT hot, like 60's-70's, and after we had only walked a few blocks, she would just stop and sit down. We would beckon her to come and tug lightly on her leash and she would often resist, only after we repeatedly called and pulled her did she start walking again. I'd assume a 1 year old pup would have loads of energy and have no problems getting tired. So could this have been a sign of a potential heart problem that made her tired and not want to continue her walk?

Thank You,
Tim


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*if you find a puppy or dog you like*

have them checked by a cardiologist. Ask your vet who is local.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Its dreadful when there isnt a known reason for losing a loved one. 

How was Katie when she ran off the lead? Was there ever signs of a blue tongue or gums? I really hope that someone can help you with this question, its a hard one.

Take care and hugs to you all


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My first instinct when you lost your precious Katie was to think Heart. I don't know why and I am not experienced with this. I see your posts and your avatar and it's hard to believe she's gone...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I lost a young, beautiful Borzoi to sudden death in my living room, right in front of me. It is horrible. I know how you feel. This is common in Borzoi, and his brother died at ten months. My beautiful Adrian was celebrating his third birthday the day he died. He had enjoyed a glorious free run on the beach the previous night, with no signs of any problem. Please don't beat yourself up. These conditions are incureable, and you gave her such a full life. Not knowing was probably better, as she wasn't restricted from enjoying life to the fullest for the time she was with you. 

Thinking of you...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I still get upset thinking about sweet katie's short life being cut short. I too thought it was a heart problem. I dont know why. Mine has a heart problem but it didnt show up until 10 yrs old. He has a acceleraited heart rate and takes meds to slow it down. He gets tired very easily and cant to alot of exercising. I guess you are left wondering what caused her death and it bothers you but dont second guess yourself. There was nothing you could have done without some symtoms.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> Its dreadful when there isnt a known reason for losing a loved one.
> 
> How was Katie when she ran off the lead? Was there ever signs of a blue tongue or gums? I really hope that someone can help you with this question, its a hard one.
> 
> Take care and hugs to you all


During our training with her we would bring her to the park and let her run crazy, but no we never saw anything out of the ordinary like you mentioned.

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

When I first heard about Katie my thought was also heart because I have been tild my Tinkerbell will have the same thing happen. And that 70% of dogs with her heart condition die suddenly like that, normally while playing or running to see you by the time they are a year old. And most of them in the 11-12 month age range. We had 3 vets and a cardiologist all offer to put down our puppy because of this.

Tinkerbell has severe subaortic stenosis which is a congenital heart defect. We were fortunate(?) that she exhibited a heart murmur at 9 weeks so we were able to monitor it and at 6 months have an ultrasound done to determine the cause. And since then she has been on heart meds to help reduce the pressure on her heart. It is just prolonging things not fixing things. Many puppies however do not exhibit a murmur or if they do it is not until after they are done with all their puppy shots and are therefore not going to the vet so that it can be picked up.

For the most part she has always acted like a normal puppy and now at 14 months old a young dog. Except that she tires easy. A 10-15 minute walk is all it takes. And that is on a perfect low humidity, 70 degree day. Add in humidity or hot or cold temps and it takes even less. Then other days she can go for a long walk. It just depends. So we do what she wants. Sitting down and not wanting to go any further is a perfect example of talking Tinkerbell for a walk. She has done that to me on several occasions and I have to use my cell phone to call and have someone come get us.

Again I'm so sorry about Katie and if you ever need to talk, feel free to contact me. What you have had to face is something that we have to think about everyday.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My 12 year old golden, Buck, died on May 15 and even tho we didnt have a necropsy done, my vet is sure it was heart attack, or 'thrown clot' from my description of his last 15 minutes when all i could was lay on the floor with him, hold him and tell him I was there and i loved him. There had never been any indication of heart problem, heart had always sounded great. HOWEVER WE HAD LOST HIS FULL BROTHER, EARLIER LITTER TO HEART ATTACK JUST AFTER HIS 5TH BIRHTDAY.

My girl kayCee, who turned 8 yesterday had her geriatric physical a couple of months ago and I had a chet x-ray done and it showed she has an enlarted heart camber. There is no indication of it by listening to her heart, blood pressure, etc. But it was clear as a bell on the x-rays. She takes a low dose blood pressure pill each day and a baby asprin every other day, and i have to admit, her energy level has picked up.

Then last week i took in our golden mix, honey, who will be 6 in Dec. and had a geriatric done on her and her heart, lungs and arteries are so perfect my vet said the x-rays could be used to show what a 'perfect chest" looks like. And she had heartworms when we adopted her!

Don't ever beat yourself up. Nobody expects a puppy like katie to have heart problems. I was even shocked to find KayCee had an enlarged heart chamber as there was nothing to indicate a problem--I just wanted her to have a complete physical.

And I strongly suggest everyone get their dog's chest x-rayed at no later than 5 years, and earlier would be better. The vets would then be able to compare later x-rays and note any changes.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

Marsha & 3 goldens, thank you for sharing your stories and your insight on this issue. Marsha I'm sorry about your situation, even though you know what may/will happen it doesn't make it easier to live with. We can just love them for the time they are here and be thankful for that.

Take care,
Tim


----------

